# Cold Snap



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Caught some nice ones on a pole last night..finally getting some size to them two 20+inchers and 4 18+ smallest keeper 15 inch, caught about 15-20 throwbacks


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice! Never been gigging yet. Good eating for sure!


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice, figured they were all about gone by now. My bossman took my rig last night, still waiting to here the results. Nice catch. :thumbup:


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

yeah the majority of them are already in the gulf but the ones still around are some big ones..perhaps resident flounder hanging around some good rock piles


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

yummyyyyy:thumbup:


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes sir indeed they made a great meal. Marinated them in lemon pepper, butter, and a little bit of ground pepper and they were to die for..Hard to beat flounder table wise...


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

very nice fish were you wadeing? and how was the bottom?


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

no wading just fishing with a pole at a honey hole...the bottom was rocky with sandy areas in between...went to the same spot last night and caught 15-20 but only kept 6 that were legal


----------



## Capt David (Nov 2, 2010)

Very Nice! Glad a few are still around.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice! I thought for sure they were all gone... guess you're right about a few permanent locals sticking around. I didn't know we had any rocky bottom around here except for rubble/reefs.


----------

